
Quit Social Media. Your Career May Depend on It - joshrotenberg
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/20/jobs/quit-social-media-your-career-may-depend-on-it.html
======
hunterjrj
Quote that will be of interest to many, if not most in the HN community:

"The idea of purposefully introducing into my life a service designed to
fragment my attention is as scary to me as the idea of smoking would be to an
endurance athlete, and it should be to you if you’re serious about creating
things that matter."

